# First Jon Boat.



## bassdan (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey guys,

Thia is my first boat ever. My buddy has a 10" jon boat that we use and thats what got me hooked. So last august I decided to buy one. I found a 14" jon boat for $300 so I bought it up. Bought a rusty old trailer for $100, took the grinder to it and it looks as good as new. Got a 9.5 Evinrude for free.

I did a few mods to it

This is what I started with.


I put some storage are in the front and added a floor.




Finished product







I decided to cut the middle seat out to make it easier to get fromt he back to the front. And I'm going to add a livewell in the back seat. Ill add pics as I go.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bassdan (Jan 11, 2011)

Ripped everything out and cut out the seat tonight. Lots more space.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 11, 2011)

welcome aboard 8) 


Looks like your on it =D>


----------



## bassdan (Feb 4, 2011)

Finally I got sometime to get some work down on the boat this week so I tackle the livewell.

I cut out the hole in the back seat where I'm going to put the livewell.



I had some spare time at work so I decided to make up my livewell. I made it out of stainless steel.



Here is a pic after I put the livewell inplace.



I cut all my peices of wood and water proofed them. I'm using 3/8" plywood and sealing them with Rex wood sealer.
I'm not putting a casting deck because I think my boat is to narrow. So it make it easier because I don't have to do any frame work.





I have one question thought, should I use a thru hull pump that mounts to the transom or a pump that mount inside the boat? I've heard people say that the one you mount to the transom have a tendency of coming loose. Any input would be great. Thanks


----------



## catfishhunter (Feb 4, 2011)

it looks great , is it a 1432 or 1436 ? and did the seat removed in middle is boat still stable and strong . i am in the process of restoring my 14 right now , just finished with repainting my 9.8 mercury . waiting impatienly on spring to try it out


----------



## bassdan (Feb 4, 2011)

Its a 1432. There was ribs on both sides of the seat so I don't see it being a problem. Its still my first mod so I'm pretty new at this. Guess I'll have to wait till the spring to see.


----------



## bassdan (Feb 10, 2011)

Did some work tonight. I started with the plumbing for the livewell. I'm unsure if I should use a pump I got for free because its 24v and all of the wiring in my boat is 12v so I stop there and started carpeting the boat.


I got most of the carpet done but then I ran out of carpet. I'll have to go get more tomorrow.




I added 4 lights on the inside for the times when fishing is to good to go home because its getting dark.


Back view. I have the other lid its just not carpeted.


Front, not carpeted.


I made this seat post. I wanted something that I can lean on while standing up. Hopefully it works.




But being -21c my little space heater wasn't cutting it so I retired for the night. Saturday is supposed to be warmer so I'll hopefully get some work done then.


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 10, 2011)

That's looking pretty sweet!


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 11, 2011)

Dude, that homebrew livewell is the best I've seen =D> =D> 

I want one. If that is your overfill drain (upper white thru hull) on the livewell, it looks higher than the aerator, could just be the angle of the pic though.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 11, 2011)

boat looks almost like mine lol!

















now throw some paint on the outside and she will look like new!


----------



## bassdan (Feb 11, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Dude, that homebrew livewell is the best I've seen =D> =D>
> 
> I want one. If that is your overfill drain (upper white thru hull) on the livewell, it looks higher than the aerator, could just be the angle of the pic though.




Thanks. Its alittle shallower than I'd like but i'm happy with it. Ya, that is the overflow and it is abit higher,. I cut the wrong size hole for the overflow so what I'm going to do is run a 90 angle up on a 45 to raise the aerator line. Should work.


----------



## bassdan (Feb 11, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> boat looks almost like mine lol!



Ya, I actually got the idea of removing the middle seat from you. You got yourself a nice boat there.
As for paint, I've got to wait for it to warm up abit.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 11, 2011)

Bassdan, what was your cost to make the livewell? You have got me thinking.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like a great build! I personally would have kept the middle row (or at least half of it) and turned that into the live well. I would be worried about the driver + livewell with water + boat motor + gear and whatever else is towards the back just being too heavy for these light boats. Now if there is a second person or 2-3 batteries and anchor up front all the time then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## bassdan (Feb 11, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Bassdan, what was your cost to make the livewell? You have got me thinking.



I was Pretty lucky with that. I've probably only spent $20 so far and that was on some fittings.
I made the livewell at work with some stainless we had that we couldn't use because it was scratched on 1 side. The stainless would have been around $60 for the piece I used. So with tank, pump fittings, It would have been around $150-$200.

Sorry I can't give you a more accurate amount.


----------



## bassdan (Feb 11, 2011)

screwballl said:


> Looks like a great build! I personally would have kept the middle row (or at least half of it) and turned that into the live well. I would be worried about the driver + livewell with water + boat motor + gear and whatever else is towards the back just being too heavy for these light boats. Now if there is a second person or 2-3 batteries and anchor up front all the time then I wouldn't worry.



I usaully have 3 batteries and another person in the front. If it doesn't work I guess I'll have another project lol.


----------

